# Problem: Steering Wheel Vibration when braking



## AussieZBoy (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi guys, 

Thanks for all the help with my digital dash problem. Now a new problem has presented itself with my 1986 Non Turbo 300ZX. 

The problem is sometimes when I brake the steering wheel vibrates quite obviously. This only occurs when I brake and only at higher speeds, 20MPH or higher. Usually if i press down harder on the pedal the vibration stops or if I let go and then press the pedal again it'll stop. 

It's got me stumped as to what the problem may be. 

Any thoughts or suggestions would be much appreciated. 

AussieZBoy


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Front Rotors are warped. Get them turned or get new ones.


----------



## snake_ (Nov 18, 2006)

I agree that the rotors may need to be changed or perhaps they need resurfacing. ALso you may want to check your joints from the suspension. They sometimes wear out and cause vibration.


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

Mine's doing the same thing too. I just haven't had time to dig into it yet. 

I've also seen tires give the same symptoms.


----------

